# Salonen's recordings



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

There has been a thread on Salonen's conducting (http://www.talkclassical.com/20213-esa-pekka-salonen-conductor.html) which, unfortunately, did not mention many recordings. Just today I noticed that without really trying I've come to possess a number of recordings conducted by Salonen, and I like them all.

- Lutoslawski: Symphonies 3, 4, Les Espaces du Sommeil 
- Hermann: The Film Scores
- Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero, Songs of Imprisonment
- Nielsen, Sibelius: Violin Concertos (with Cho-Liang Lin)
- Salonen: Out of Nowhere (Violin Concerto, Nyx)
- Schoenberg, Sibelius: Violin Concertos (with Hilary Hahn) 
- Echoes of Time (Batiashvili) 
- Adams: Naive and Sentimental Music

That's a pretty impressive beginning.... He appears to be well on his way to being one of the great recording artists of his generation. Browsing Arkiv I can see that there's at least another half dozen recordings I'd probably enjoy, including some of his own compositions.

I wonder, are there any recordings by Salonen that you particularly enjoy or recommend? Any that you're not so fond of?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

I was in L.A. when Salonen was signed. At the time, I had thoroughly enjoyed everything he had done to date, from his single appearance (looking about 12) on a Merikanto, Heininen, Lindberg disc (conducting the Lindberg) to my favorite Nielsen 1st symphony, so I was psyched.

I never liked any of the concerts he conducted.

I liked every other recording of his that I heard after that, too. 

(I had moved to L.A. during Mehta's tenure. He's my favorite concert conductor. His recordings? Um, not so much.... Funny how people seem to excel at only one or the other. (Emphasis on "seem," I'm sure.))


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Aarre Merikanto's Konzertstuck is a must-have, and some guy and myself must aleady have it. 



Would this also be the only classical music album to have Donald Duck on the front cover?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Recommendations for the sake of science:


Trumpet Concertos by Andre Jolivet










Magnus Lindberg world premieres










take 2 by Kaija Saariaho and call out the next morning


----------

